# Scammed by Alinshop. In



## Drd3kf (Jan 11, 2019)

I very stupidly ordered some things from an old source in Alinshop.in.  Was previously alinshop. Org when I used them.  Needless to say the internet is a terrible place to get anything.  I don’t believe there is any honorable people around now a days so I’m going to get really comfortable working out and being average.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 11, 2019)

be careful where you send or wire money to


----------



## Drd3kf (Jan 11, 2019)

Thanks I appreciate that, the sad part is it was only for AIs.


----------



## daddyboul (Jan 11, 2019)

AIs are usually not hard to come by and there are plenty of sources mentioned on here regarding AIs, just type in the top right search bar and you will find what you are looking for. It’s a shame that it happened but you seem to regret your mistake and you will learn from it in the future


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 11, 2019)

Sorry to hear you were taken.


----------



## Jymjunkie (Jan 11, 2019)

Any time you use online source you run the risk of being scammed


----------



## portlandref09 (Jan 12, 2019)

Sorry to hear bro... hoping for the best next time.


----------



## Grego (Jan 12, 2019)

bummer dude sorry to hear


----------



## Mythos (Jan 12, 2019)

Sucks man.. Fuk em.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 12, 2019)

those kinda people end up choking to death on a 12 incher or in a similar fashion 

dont puss out though there will always be dudes at the gym 

or a friend of a friend that will be able to point  you in the right directions


----------



## 956Vette (Jan 19, 2019)

Any more details you care to share? Was it a phishing scam? Did you reach out to legit Alin? Understood them to have been helpful... Good luck

For ancillaries, definitely shop Indian generic pharmacy next time


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 22, 2019)

Drd3kf said:


> I very stupidly ordered some things from an old source in Alinshop.in.  Was previously alinshop. Org when I used them.  Needless to say the internet is a terrible place to get anything.  I don’t believe there is any honorable people around now a days so I’m going to get really comfortable working out and being average.



at least you learned your lesson, it happens. It’s happened to me. When I was on ology a member who was actually very active on the board reached out to me with an offer for some gear and I took the bate sent him $500 and he emailed me back after he got the funds “hey bro I scammed you sorry” and never sent the stuff. I guess it was nice he let me know so I didn’t sit there waiting for the package. But there are some dirt bags out there. Just be patient and don’t rush to find a source do your research. Take this as a learning expirience and don’t beat yourself up just be more careful. Again sorry this happened to you. UG is a good place and I feel like we don’t get many scammers on here and if they are action gets taken against them. Your on a good board where the members and mods have your back


----------



## shotback (Feb 26, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> at least you learned your lesson, it happens. It’s happened to me. When I was on ology a member who was actually very active on the board reached out to me with an offer for some gear and I took the bate sent him $500 and he emailed me back after he got the funds “hey bro I scammed you sorry” and never sent the stuff. I guess it was nice he let me know so I didn’t sit there waiting for the package. But there are some dirt bags out there. Just be patient and don’t rush to find a source do your research. Take this as a learning expirience and don’t beat yourself up just be more careful. Again sorry this happened to you. UG is a good place and I feel like we don’t get many scammers on here and if they are action gets taken against them. Your on a good board where the members and mods have your back



I was taken by a Mod when I first started, trying to get some Var. Pharm brands were hard to get but were, at times, available. Set him funds, we BS'd back and forth a few days when he finally told me I was scammed and not to post anything about it. Of course I immediately started a long thread detailing the events and timeline. Within 10 mins of my post showing up it was deleted and I rcvd an e-mail from him telling me that he told me not to post. So now what do I do? Went back on the original Var thread and PM'd everyone who had responded. Board owner contacted me asking for details which I again wrote. Thing is, how did I know that it wasn't the owner involved somehow (although if it was I'm sure I would have just been banned right then)? Still remember the prick's name who burned me 16 yrs ago. Anyway, short story long, Var guy wasn't around after a few days (probably just signed back on under a different handle) and I was Pm'd by 2 guys telling me I saved them funds as they were about to place an order for the same stuff. Lesson learned and it had never again happened to me, knock wood.

SB


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 26, 2019)

Being scammed is a little like touching a hot stove ... of course our mom warned us ... but we just didn't listen ... after a hand was burned it becomes a life long lesson ... most of us know web sites are not a place to order our gear ... but most of us have tried anyway and learned the hard way ... and never do it again ..


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 26, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sorry to hear you were taken.



#LiamNeeson


----------

